

About Hiattus: a platform for writing and publishing, anonymously - jdiez17
https://hiattus.com/p/6xeYZT/about-hiattus

======
elag
I can publish anonymously in any number of places. The problem is _keeping it
published_ in the face of takedowns and this site seems to be completely
silent on the subject.

